# Grizzly bear with her cubs



## sue.t (Aug 16, 2014)

*Along the Alaska Highway, near the B.C. & Yukon border*








This cub was very blonde and stayed close to mom






This cub not as blonde and very much a rascal as it kept running far from mom





See more images of Yukon & Alaska at http://yukonsights.ca/


----------



## FEBS (Aug 16, 2014)

Very nice pictures. Great to spot that blond chub.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 16, 2014)

sue.t said:


> *Along the Alaska Highway, near the B.C. & Yukon border*
> 
> This cub was very blonde and stayed close to mom
> 
> This cub not as blonde and very much a rascal as it kept running far from mom



Very nice. What were you shooting with?


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> sue.t said:
> 
> 
> > *Along the Alaska Highway, near the B.C. & Yukon border*
> ...


I can't confirm the body yet, however, it looks like OP used macro lens


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > sue.t said:
> ...



From the looks of EXIF, Sue shot with a 7D equipped with a 100-400mm. As close as 12.5meters on one of them!  If that was me that close to a bear I would have needed a change of pants afterwards.
No matter what: I'm deeply impressed, Sue!


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice series. Well done Sue.


----------



## sue.t (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, my 7D with the 100-400mm.

I never felt threatened by this grizzly mom. She was very relaxed and at ease. Even so, I kept my car with its door open between me and her. When the darker colored cub ran off, I thought mom might get concerned. But she didn't. She was at ease the whole time. It was an interesting experience. 

BTW, I grew up in Yukon and quite enjoy meeting wildlife, even grizzlies with their cubs.


----------



## sue.t (Aug 17, 2014)

Ah, also, that was the summer of 2012, my "bear" year. 

I also captured a Glacier Bear a couple of miles from our cabin. Not a commonly seen type of black bear. Very rare in my area. Had only the Canon G12 as I was heading into town for some errands. This bear also tolerated my presence, likely because there was a dead animal (roadkill?) in the ditch.


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 17, 2014)

sue.t said:


> Yes, my 7D with the 100-400mm.
> 
> I never felt threatened by this grizzly mom. She was very relaxed and at ease. Even so, I kept my car with its door open between me and her. When the darker colored cub ran off, I thought mom might get concerned. But she didn't. She was at ease the whole time. It was an interesting experience.
> 
> BTW, I grew up in Yukon and quite enjoy meeting wildlife, even grizzlies with their cubs.



Good good! Yeah, she looks rather undisturbed by your presence. And I understand the benefits of cars as hides and shields. Vary rarely have I seen birds or wildlife being scared by my approach in a car.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 17, 2014)

beautiful shots.


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 22, 2014)

These are wonderful shots! I like the second shot. Good job


----------



## NancyP (Aug 29, 2014)

The glacier bear shot is neat, too. We only get the black and the cinnamon black bears down here.


----------



## chops411 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great pics. Thank you for sharing


----------

